# Great looking "must make" appetizer



## DramaQueen (Dec 23, 2008)

*I just came across a terrific food related blogsite www.cookingwiththejoneses.com   Take a look at the Cheese and Tomato Puffs. 
  I'll be making these Christmas Eve for sure. 

*


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

they do look yummy!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW!  and they couldn't be much easier!!!!  
I'll have to pass on them for tomorrow nite, tho... we're having three kinds of pizza... don't need more bread, cheese or tomatoes!


----------

